# Fish/Camp



## BigRob (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guys, me and a buddy want to plan a trip up north somewhere for the trout opener weekend. Obviously not looking for honey holes or anything like that, but I'm wondering if there are any good areas where you could pack in a small camp and setup near a spot to fish. Au Sable or any other river where state land camping is available is fine. Any help or pointers would be appreciated, send a PM if that's preferred.. Thank you


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Canoe Harbor is a nice place to camp. Tons of spots, so there should be spaces available. It's park and camp, so no "packing it in" if that is your goal. The only concern is water flow in late April. The South Branch of the Au Sable (where the campground is) could have dangerous flows, so watch the weather, and talk to the local fly shops!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Huron/Manistee National Forest has more camping opportunities than you, and everyone you know can take advantage of - and runs along the Ausable, and Manistee rivers. Do some online research, and find your own little slice of Heaven.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Pigeon River Country.


----------



## one more (Sep 13, 2008)

Don’t forget the permethrin, ticks have been horrid along ausable.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

Rifle River Recreation Area


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

If you are looking for a place where there won't be 1000 other anglers tromping up and down the banks and through your campsite, look for a stream that really may not be that well known as a trout stream. Every trout stream is open then. Remember the harder it is to get to the less people will be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Duckman1 said:


> If you are looking for a place where there won't be 1000 other anglers tromping up and down the banks and through your campsite, look for a stream that really may not be that well known as a trout stream. Every trout stream is open then. Remember the harder it is to get to the less people will be there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


the pine river up by Mikado has a camp ground on tthe river 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BigRob (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I'm looking into all the suggestions.. I would definately prefer not fishing with a circus, I was wondering if it would be less busy if we waited until the 2nd weekend after season opener.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Yes - it will be less crowded. Lots of guys only fish one weekend a year. 

Mid-May to mid-June is some of the best trout fishing in Michigan IMO. The bugs are worse but you won’t freeze yer Azz off in a tent either. 

Good luck and post some pics of your adventure!



BigRob said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm looking into all the suggestions.. I would definately prefer not fishing with a circus, I was wondering if it would be less busy if we waited until the 2nd weekend after season opener.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Most of the waters mentioned are open year round these days, especially the artificials only waters. There are still folks that celebrate the “opener”, but it’s not the circus it once was. Still, the next weekend holds less magic. Watch the weather reports and pick the less “nice” weekend to avoid the crowd.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

It's been a circus since rumors of steel in the water on some of those areas mentioned. The trees along every access spot look like Christmas trees with all the floats and spawn bags and bait rigs hanging from them.


----------

